# Question about Chinese Escape Juice



## Puff&Pass (15/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Review of the "Devil's Breath" Voodoo Juice.
> 
> Got this today and tried it without any steeping at all. Very impressed.
> It's a 60/40 PG/VG juice. Got it in the 12mg strength. Chucked it in my Evod 2 running at 3.4V on a 1.5ohm coil.
> ...


 Do any of you guys have any opinion of the Chinese Escape juice, the basic starter juices u get at Chinese shops with EGO CE4 or YK VAPOUR MX, and then, what brand is amongst the best, only been vaping 5 days so need some advice.


----------



## shaunnadan (16/3/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Do any of you guys have any opinion of the Chinese Escape juice, the basic starter juices u get at Chinese shops with EGO CE4 or YK VAPOUR MX, and then, what brand is amongst the best, only been vaping 5 days so need some advice.



My personal experience is not good !!! 

Those cheap juices are really Kak and cause some serious problems. I've had issues with mouth sores and swelling of my palate. It's best to stay away from those juices. 

I see your in the Vaal area. I'm going to be there on Tuesday to see a friend to give him a tank. Perhaps I could give you some better juices to Vape on and show you what's real quality stuff. Stay away from Chinese and cheap liquids

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff&Pass (16/3/15)

I would appreciate it mate, i'm off until Friday so available, thanx for the advice tho, a bit forced atm with the Chinese for a while as I just quit smoking and 40/day was actually putting it mildly...I was basically a chain smoker. My nr. is 084 200 0085 if you are in the Vaal give us a shout...


----------



## shaunnadan (16/3/15)

I'm back from ct tomorrow evening. So will drive back to the south of JHB on tues after a few early meetings . Il give you a shout when I'm on my way


----------



## Silver (16/3/15)

Just created this thread to move some posts into

@Puff&Pass , your posts together with @shaunnadan 's replies have been moved here instead of clogging up the Voodoo Juice Reviews thread

For future please take note - if your posts are off topic, please rather create a new thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (16/3/15)

Cool mate, sounds good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/3/15)

I would also say stay off the Escape... Was actually recommended to me by a BidorBuy seller as a "juice to treat yourself", but very harsh to me. Same issue with mouth sores, sore throat etc. So far I have had much better luck with some Skyblue, Voodoo juices. The is a Vape King agnet in Meyerton now too. For the life of me I can not remember the forum username though.... Heard good things about Vapour Mountain juice as well. Jump Street in Vaal Mall has some okay priced juice, even Five Pawns. Just don't buy hardware from them, a tad expensive.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (16/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I would also say stay off the Escape... Was actually recommended to me by a BidorBuy seller as a "juice to treat yourself", but very harsh to me. Same issue with mouth sores, sore throat etc. So far I have had much better luck with some Skyblue, Voodoo juices. The is a Vape King agnet in Meyerton now too. For the life of me I can not remember the forum username though.... Heard good things about Vapour Mountain juice as well. Jump Street in Vaal Mall has some okay priced juice, even Five Pawns. Just don't buy hardware from them, a tad expensive.


Thanx mate will get to shopping soon, vaal mall is fairly close, you guys are helping a lot, proven that south African forums are much better than other countries...


----------



## Viper_SA (16/3/15)

lol, just don't join any airgun forums in SA....  The UK blokes have that art down to a T and they are a much friendlier bunch and less concerned with brand names etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/15)

so @Puff&Pass do you like menthol flavours ?

just got a lot of good juices from CT this weekend that i can give to you...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (17/3/15)

Hey mate...never tried any menthals...up for trying anything I guess...lol...checkt a few recipies online tho....seems easy enough except for nicotine....so you still commin through mate?


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

Menthols Rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (17/3/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Hey mate...never tried any menthals...up for trying anything I guess...lol...checkt a few recipies online tho....seems easy enough except for nicotine....so you still commin through mate?


Thanx again for the demonstation and supplies Shawn, think I'm getting the concept now...been trying some of the juices earlier, that pear blend of yours do pack massive flavour...I had to deflavour myself before trying the others...lol, all of em tasted like pear, and I tried a few, lemon, pipe tabacco, iron brew, can only imagine after steeping a week or so. Haven't seen my mate yet, think he got lost in the vapour somewhere...lol, but thanx again, great meeting you guys. Oh and what is Thinus' name on here?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/15)

your welcome buddy

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/3/15)

Tinus = Viper_SA

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (17/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Tinus = Viper_SA


Cool, got it.


----------



## Puff&Pass (17/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Tinus = Viper_SA


I like your juice aswell mate, soft & smooth, my wife actually loves it, will def look into the recipe for helping her quit smoking, she doesn't like sharp flavours much....YET!....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/15)

That was a super secret recipe.... Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (7/9/16)

As this is the page where I ended up when I googled "ejuice vaal triangle" I think i should mention that there are a few places that sell ejuice in the vaal, to help my fellow vapers of course.

Firetrap Vape on Rossini Boulevard in Vanderbijlpark.
21Jumpstreet in the Vaal Mall
Ding Dong Chinese Take Away in Sasolburg sells various Liqua flavours.
Deli Delicious in River Square Mall in Three Rivers.

That's all that I know so far 
Happy Vaping


----------

